# Best bit for trailer riding



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I ride my mare in a correction bit right now. all i really ride her in is western pleasure so thats the only bit i need to use. but now we are moving her up to my house in the country and i will be going on trail rides often. Could i use the correction bit then or should i get a new one? i have an extra headstall so if i do need to get a new bit i have a headstall to put it one without having to take it off my show headstall. What is the best bit? should i just keep my correction?

thanks a million!!!!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Why? May I ask, are you riding in a correction bit?

Any other back story? Bolting, no brakes, won't turn etcetera? 

There are less severe bits available that just may make your ride more enjoyable for you and your mount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I just ride in a correction bit for practicing and doing western pleasure shows. They aren't harsh bits if you know how to use them which i do. Would a snaffle bit work?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a friend who rides trails in a correction bit. To me, her horses are intimidated by it and are afraid to have contact. Then, if they act up and she "corrects" their behavior, they look wild eyed and their tongue lolls out of their gaping mouth. I am not a fan and would never use one myself for trail riding.

BUT, if you have quiet hands and that is what your horse is used to, then I could see it working. They are really good for backing the horse off the bit!

What's ironic is I ride with some contact in a much milder bit and she always tells me I am pulling on my horse. My horse IS very forward and sometimes I have to keep contact to keep her under control. Plus she's a Fox Trotter and I think she needs a little contact to gait. I guess it all just depends on where you are coming from! 

Anyway, this is my favorite trail bit for both my Mustang and my Fox Trotter. 

Myler HBT Shank Ported Barrel MB 33 5" Bit

It's a Myler HBT shank with #33 mouthpiece. The big port allows tongue relief (which my Fox Trotter really appreciates) and it isn't as harsh as a correction bit. You can also get them in longer shanks, but for trails I like this little short shank. There are also some cheaper imitations out there if you just want to experiment but the Myler has such a nice contour to the mouthpiece that I opt for the Mylers myself. Sometimes you can get them used on eBay for 1/2 the price of new.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

ThisGirl said:


> I just ride in a correction bit for practicing and doing western pleasure shows. They aren't harsh bits if you know how to use them which i do. Would a snaffle bit work?


If she responds well to a snaffle, sure. 

I personally like a little bit of leverage, I never had good luck with snaffles. But that is just me. Lots of people use them. Just make sure you have good brakes in the arena first.


----------



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I have a friend who rides trails in a correction bit. To me, her horses are intimidated by it and are afraid to have contact. Then, if they act up and she "corrects" their behavior, they look wild eyed and their tongue lolls out of their gaping mouth. I am not a fan and would never use one myself for trail riding.
> 
> BUT, if you have quiet hands and that is what your horse is used to, then I could see it working. They are really good for backing the horse off the bit!
> 
> ...



thanks i will defiantly look into this one more. she is a really good horse she just doesn't like to listen as good if i don't have the correction bit in so that's why i use it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

ThisGirl said:


> I just ride in a correction bit for practicing and doing western pleasure shows. They aren't harsh bits if you know how to use them which i do. Would a snaffle bit work?


I agree that they are a useful tool, but I'd look into softening into a "lighter" bit. 

It's so hard to say without seeing hands on, anything you get will be opinion. Mine included. 

A correction to a snaffle? That may or may not make for a heck of a ride! A leap of faith, lol, but I don't know you or your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

My husband and I both have the mylers like trailhorserider posted. Mine has a little shorter port than the one posted.


----------

